# Difference between NQual AIOV and AIPB?



## Falange (13 Nov 2019)

Hello,

It's been years since I have posted here (no worries, did the search function check). Just a question that was raised and I am hoping experienced HRAs or PSOs would be able to answer: Given that BMOQ is supposed to be a common element course is there a reason why Army Reserve officers obtain AIOV as their NQual for BMOQ (DP1), while for the Navy Reserve they obtain AIPB?

My follow up question would be if these two NQuals are considered "the same" from the perspective of CDA or at least the respective reserve elements.

Thanks,
F


----------



## Falange (13 Nov 2019)

Mods - should this post be moved somewhere else to see if it can yield any replies  ;D?

F


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Nov 2019)

I’m working on getting a detailed answer for you. (I was curious about the answer also, so am touching base with another mbr, since I can’t offer any insight.) 

Also, everyone’s expertise and availability varies on these boards. Sometimes it can take some time for appropriate pers to read/see a post and respond accordingly. Patience.


----------



## Falange (13 Nov 2019)

Ack, thank you.

F


----------



## Infanteer (13 Nov 2019)

I searched the database for Specs.

The Qualification AIOV is P Res Basic Military Officer Qualification, while AIPB is Basic Military Officer Qualification.

The AIPB qual code is currently tied to the QS/TP for BMOQ, so anyone passing through the Reg Force course in St Jean will be awarded this code.

I'm assuming (I don't have the TP in front of me) that the AIOV course is for a different TP which Reservists do where they complete the P Res BMQ and then do some additional officer training, which is as I understand the usual route for Reserve officers.  I'm not sure why a Naval Reservist would get the AIPB code: it would ultimately depend on the QS/TP of the course they completed.

As to whether its considered "the same" - I think that depends on the context.  If you are talking about a pre-req for follow on training, then you'd have to check the QS/TP for that specific course to see if both AIOV and AIPB were accepted.  In this case, it would be "the same."

Sorry I couldn't be more clear, but that's what I got.


----------



## Ostrozac (13 Nov 2019)

That sounds about right. Doesn’t the Naval Reserve have a strong tradition/policy of training to the Reg Force recruit standard (whatever that may be at any given time) while the Army Reserve has historically had more of a ‘roll your own’/‘good enough’ element? That alone justifies two course codes, even if at any given time those two courses may be delivering the same training, that’s not necessarily the case for past/future courses.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Nov 2019)

A ‘few’ years ago I was a member of the OSS/QS board reviewing, amongst a number of QS, AIPB.  At the time, I recall the discussion of applicability and both the RCAF Rep (me) and RCN rep noted that AIPB applied to both RegF and PRes officers.  The CA rep differentiated a PRes(CC2 - Capability Component 2, the term in the day for ‘Army’) from RegF. I can’t recall AIOV by name, but they definitely made the case to CMP (HR(Mil) in the day) for something separate from AIPB. 

Historical only, I admit, but at least provides some background and you never know how things have developed, chamged, or not.  I admit to not having stepped inside Coventry Bldg since that day (2-weeks actually...Uugh) back in the mid-2000s.

Regards
G2G


----------

